# Patent: Anti static coating for RF lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2019)

> Here’s an interesting new patent application from Canon uncovered by Canon News, it details a new anti-static coating for lens elements. Canon seems to think there is a potential dust issue on the rear element of RF lenses and their close proximity to the image sensor.
> The solution? Create an anti-static coating for the rear element of RF lenses so less dust adheres to the lens that could potentially end up on the image sensor during shooting.
> *From Japan Patent Application 2019-008147* (Google translated)
> When distance becomes short, the influence concerned may become for example, less minor [ even if garbage has adhered to the lens in the case of an interchangeable lens, if the distance from an imaging surface to a lens is a comparatively long lens, the influence of the garbage to the image quality of the photoed image is minor, but ]. For example, garbage...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2019)

Simple but nice idea.
As long as it does not have any impact on IQ...


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 17, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Simple but nice idea.
> As long as it does not have any impact on IQ...


And doesn’t flake off from cleaning or environmental factors.


----------



## kiwiengr (Jan 17, 2019)

Or use a normal DSLR where it is less of an issue?


----------



## nemtom (Jan 17, 2019)

kiwiengr said:


> Or use a normal DSLR where it is less of an issue?


Or a film camera, where the issue is minimal.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2019)

kiwiengr said:


> Or use a normal DSLR where it is less of an issue?


As the EOS R also has a mechanical shutter the sensor hase some protection and the mirror is the only difference with a DSLR. 
While dust can be treated quite well when you handle your gear carefully any additional help is welcome.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jan 18, 2019)

An interesting and innovative solution that apparently has been thought about and is a real issue with mirrorless cameras that no one else admits to. I hope that if this is viable that Canon is quick to adopt it before too many RF lenses are produced or have MII lenses. Also it would be great to have this on the new M lenses or MII versions.
Anything to help control dust issues especially as sensors get better and more sensitive.
Sounds like a good idea and I doubt it will fall off just like all the other coatings don't fall off and don't rub off since the late 60's early 70's


----------



## flip314 (Jan 18, 2019)

The other option would be to use a pro-static coating on the lenses that would literally suck dust off the sensor onto the rear element. Then you just give your lens a quick wipe, and you're good to go!


----------



## shawnee photographer (Jan 20, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> As the EOS R also has a mechanical shutter the sensor hase some protection and the mirror is the only difference with a DSLR.
> While dust can be treated quite well when you handle your gear carefully any additional help is welcome.


I own the R. The shutter is only closed when the camera is off. This coating could be beneficial for sure.


----------

